# Traverse City Meet n' Greet Date, Time, Place



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Okay, let's see how this works out:

*Traverse City Area Meet n' Greet*
*Date: Tuesday, January 29th*
*Time: 6PM*
*Place The Hofbrau*

The Hofbrau is located south of Interlochen Corner towards the music camp. It is on the right hand side if you're coming from US31.

Tuesday is 1/2 price night where most items on the menu are 50% off the normal price.

They will hold one of the back/side rooms open for us. I'll have to give them an approximate number of people sometime toward the end of next week (1-25-08)

One item of discussion will be a possible ice fishing outing sometime in Feb.

I'll be sending a PM of this message and the URL of this thread to all MS members who are in the TC area or nearby.

Let me know in this thread if you are planning on attending.

*The List*
Whit/Milt
Steelheadfred/Fritz
cadillacjethro + Jack
Sneakboxer/Gregg
Jumpshootin/Jeff
pdkpotocki 
D-Dogg
UBDSLO1/Doug (+2 maybe)
Hevi
Dave Lyons
Nessenswamper and Pineneedle
Spinfly +1
Bucktail Butch
Fishn Michn
Steelhead-hunter
Dann09
Silver11 +1
Derryl Jones (+1)
fishenrg


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I would like to be there, but dont get out of work till afterwards so we will see if I can make it


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Boardman Brookies said:


> I would like to be there, but dont get out of work till afterwards so we will see if I can make it


What time? Come over after work.


----------



## Steelheadfred (May 4, 2004)

I will stop in.

Fritz


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Count me in.
Jeff


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

I should be able to make it.


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

i'll be there


----------



## D-Dogg (Apr 29, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll be there!


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

I'll be there


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

I'll be there...It will take me about 68 seconds to get there. Should take Jumpshootin' about 54 seconds.


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

Hevi said:


> If you guyz was in any kind o' shape and actually ran ya'd be there even quicker! :lol:


 
Ummm....Thanks for the edit Whit.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Hevi said:


> I'll be there...It will take me about 68 seconds to get there. Should take Jumpshootin' about 54 seconds.


 
Opps!

This is what I meant to do.


_If you guyz was in any kind o' shape and actually ran ya'd be there even quicker! :lol:_


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

arhg its on tuesday... no can do


----------



## nessenswamper (Dec 30, 2005)

My wife (Pineneedle) and myself should be able to attend, as long as I don't have to go in to work early.


----------



## SpinFly (Oct 9, 2007)

i'll be their


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

2 others might come as well.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I might be able to show....


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

I plan on being there and I may have one or two others with me.


----------



## Fishn Michn (Apr 20, 2006)

I will be there.


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

If I show up, you're not going to hold the crossbow debate against me are you?:lol:


----------



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

planning on being there, is this place hard to find i dont think ive ever been to interlochen...


----------



## Jumpshootin' (Jul 6, 2000)

steelhead-hunter said:


> planning on being there, is this place hard to find i dont think ive ever been to interlochen...


Not at all. It's on the west side of M-137, approx. 1-mile south of US-31.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Lugian said:


> If I show up, you're not going to hold the crossbow debate against me are you?:lol:


'

Not at the *first* meet n' greet.......:lol:

Where in NW MI are you?


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

Whit1 said:


> '
> 
> Not at the *first* meet n' greet.......:lol:
> 
> Where in NW MI are you?


 
Too funny. Traverse City.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Lugian said:


> Too funny. Traverse City.


Then it'll be great to meet you. There's nothing like a meet n' greet and/or an outing for us MS members to get together. It gives us an opportunity to display the fact that we are not as big of a jerk (for wont of a better word that won't pass muster to be displayed in this post anyway) than what we might appear in the forums. :lol:


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

Whit1 said:


> Then it'll be great to meet you. There's nothing like a meet n' greet and/or an outing for us MS members to get together. It gives us an opportunity to display the fact that we are not as big of a jerk (for wont of a better word that won't pass muster to be displayed in this post anyway) than what we might appear in the forums. :lol:


That does sound like fun. I'm not much of a drinker but what the heck I'll give it a shot anyway. I have seen very few "jerks" on MS. I don't think people who disagree w/ me are jerks at all. Wrong, yes! Jerks, not at all.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Lugian said:


> I'm not much of a drinker but what the heck I'll give it a shot anyway.


 
I don't drink at all.

I called and made reservations this evening for next week Tuesday at 6PM. We'll have a back room off to the left of the bar. It is under my name.....Milt Whitmore and Michigan Sportsman.com.


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

I cant make it . I coach basketball that night. I am interested in attending any outings though, such as the ice fishing one mentioned.


----------



## colehatch (Jun 18, 2003)

I work pretty close to there so I'll try and stop by on the way home.


----------



## SpinFly (Oct 9, 2007)

Spinfly and 1 other foresure.Looking forward to it.Fish the Flip On.


----------



## Silver11 (Feb 21, 2005)

Myself and one other will be there


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

Regretfully I can't make the Tuesday dinner. But make the outing on a Saturday and I'm 90% sure I'll find a way to get there.

Thanks for putting this stuff together Whit, I look forward to meeting you on the ice. Also, I really enjoyed your article on Deer myths. What about "all tracks with dew points are big bucks"?


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

melnik said:


> Also, I really enjoyed your article on Deer myths. What about "all tracks with dew points are big bucks"?


Thanks for the kind words. Your dew point equals bucks is another myth. I am collecting ideas for a third article on the topic and that is another one.


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Milt,
I'll be bringing Jack (Flashover crew member Labor Day fun event) just in case you slip in the parking lot and break a hip (Jack's a paramedic):lol:. Looking forward to meeting ya'll. Take care and we'll see you Tuesday.
Jeff


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm 99% sure that I will be there...sorry for the late reply!


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

My 9 9% sure that I would be there turned in to 100% sure that I can't make it. I'm bummed because I was greatly looking forward to meeting all of you...especially my L.A. locals. Just the weather is too sketchy, which makes my wife sketchy about me going. Gotta pick my battles! Be safe driving home tonight, especially all you coming from out of town for it. Hopefully we can all catch up soon. Perhaps some of us could do a smaller thing at the L.A. Cafe sometime?


----------



## nessenswamper (Dec 30, 2005)

made it to the parking lot about 5:35 and couldn't find a parking spot. would have liked to meet everyone but didn't have that much time. I had to be to work later tonight. So my wife and kids decided to go eat at the Karlin Inn. Sorry maybe some other time.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

Had a blast tonite, nice to meet some new friends and some old ones too. Pretty good turn-out too. As discussed at the M&G, we will be having more of these so stay tuned. Whit will pm everyone when the next M&G comes around.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Twenty-one guys showed up and it was a great time.

The weather held off and George and I made it home with no problems.

As UB said we'll do this again.

Begin to think about a lake for an ice fishing outing on a Saturday in February. Portake Lake here in Manistee County is an excellent all around fishing lake.


----------



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

hey thanks for a great M&G had a great time it was fun to meet some new people that i have been talking to for a while now ill be thinking of ice lakes and looking forward to the next time


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

Had a great time until I left. Got on the road behind the place got stuck in someones ruts and got sucked into the ditch. Had to get a tow truck to pull me out.


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Had a great time tonight. Sorry to hear of your trouble pdk. George, all I can say is we all have our crosses to bear and apparently your's is Whit.:lol: Can't wait for the next opportunity to get together to share stories and good times. It is my opinion that the NW part of the state is well represented by this group. Till next time,
Jeff


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I used ta like Jethro but not no more!! :lol:


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Had a great time and a great steak at half price. Looking forward to the ice outing and the next M&G.
Just remember what We told You guys about the Pine and the Boardman


----------



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

yup got it the pine is just a sucker hole and the boardman is where all the real fishing is. right?


----------



## kwcharne (Jan 8, 2008)

Glad to hear the m&g turned out well. Wish I could have been there. Looking forward to the February outing.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

The meet and greet was cool....Can wait to do it again.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I really wish I could have made it out there. I will make the next one for sure. Sounds like you guys had a real good time.


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

When's the outing? I'm sorry I missed the M&G, but I really want to make the outing.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

We didn't set a date for an outing. I'm waiting for my buddy Dann09/George to get back up here from a trip downstate before I post a thread in the outings forum.


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> We didn't set a date for an outing. I'm waiting for my buddy Dann09/George to get back up here from a trip downstate before I post a thread in the outings forum.


Thanks Whit, I'll be watching for it.


----------



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

got my eyes open


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Ok Guys.

I'm going shut this thread down and start a new one about the ice outing for anyone on the site.

George.


----------

